
Kyiv, Ukraine in 1968 [YouTube] - artem247
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc0UTIJP16g
======
artem247
I've came by an interesting video on youtube, depicting Kyiv in the late 60's.
A lot of interesting architecture, good view on the city center

